# Racer in Jupiter, FL



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is a 2001 bird, so it's been around a few years. Just found out from Foys that the band was sold by a pet shop in Florida that has gone out of business, so short of a miracle, the owner won't be found. If interested or can help, contact me..........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That would be a couple of hours drive from me, but then he also would need a permanent home as I can only give him a temporary home.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent the lady some names of fanciers close to her. Hopefully one of them will take the bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That would be wonderful. Let me know.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I sent her 5 names of fanciers close to her. No one would take the bird. She did talk to one of them and said he gave her some advice. She's going to release the bird in the morning. This man told her, if she released it and it came back to her house, he would come get it.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Huge pat on the back*

I have been following this saga on 911 and I have to tell everyone that Renee and the finder have just done a great job on helping this bird out. (We need a giant pat on the back icon  )! The bird knew it had a friend and returned  to its rescuer so she and Renee went back to the drawing board and think they've come up with a great home and future for this senior racer. 
Renee is representative of all the hard-working moderators over there who pour out heart and soul to get these birds back to where they belong, find them new homes, or console a finder when a bird in their care dies. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I have been following this saga on 911 and I have to tell everyone that Renee and the finder have just done a great job on helping this bird out. (We need a giant pat on the back icon  )! The bird knew it had a friend and returned  to its rescuer so she and Renee went back to the drawing board and think they've come up with a great home and future for this senior racer.
> Renee is representative of all the hard-working moderators over there who pour out heart and soul to get these birds back to where they belong, find them new homes, or console a finder when a bird in their care dies.
> Thanks.


Oh my gosh..........thank you........you made me cry. Really. I know you've probably followed a couple of the "sagas" as put it. I've been just beside myself for a couple of days over what happened with a few birds. It is very sad sometimes and although I know that we are helping SO MANY birds, if just one can't be helped, it heartbreaking. But we just pull up our boot straps and keep on helping cause that's all we can do.
PS: When is Steve going to RELEASE YOU???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HERE! HERE! FLITS...I AGREE _COMPLETELY!!!_

    

LOVE AND HUGS TO ALL 911 HELPERS WHO DO SOOOOO MUCH AND *DO MAKE A DIFFERENCE !!*

SHI
& MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> PS: When is Steve going to RELEASE YOU???


Heck if I know -- I'm a slow learner, I guess.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Heck if I know -- I'm a slow learner, I guess.


You know, when I started with 911 they were so swamped and behind that I just sort of jumped in with both feet. Good thing I think.........I'd have NEVER made it through the training! Seems like the birds come in, in spurts. I think (as of about 15 minutes ago) we're caught up (AGAIN)! LOL


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

You already "know" bands and stuff like that. I'm just a converted pigeon-lover thanks to 911Pigeon Alert and Pigeon-Talk and starting from scratch. 
I only have the latest yearbook and once I get my "wings" hopefully there will be some other helps. Google and some of the search engines I use at work aren't a lot of help with band info


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> You already "know" bands and stuff like that. I'm just a converted pigeon-lover thanks to 911Pigeon Alert and Pigeon-Talk and starting from scratch.
> I only have the latest yearbook and once I get my "wings" hopefully there will be some other helps. Google and some of the search engines I use at work aren't a lot of help with band info


Well, when you come on board, I'm TAKING A VACATION!!  Yea, right. What's that?? Just kidding. You'll be getting on track just in time for YB season. WHAT fun!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, good news this morning. This saga is over with FINALLY. Boy what a tough case this was. Maybe more time consuming is a better word. Anyway, the bird was taken to a sanctuary. The vet there has friends that have pigeons and he was going to take the bird to one of them and it will have a forever home. CASE CLOSED!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good news Renee. Another happy ending thanks to you and so many others that help these wayward pigeons.


LOL Renee, just noticed - we're the only ones "on" - 1st time I've ever seen that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know this great outcome.
I am glad this sweetie will have a great home.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Glad the bird has found a home, but you know if it is desperate situation.....I'm here.


----------

